# Video of Honey Super Assembly



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

My boys have been busy assmebling supers over the winter. I thought I would shoot a quick video. Hopefully the link works, this was my first attempt with You Tube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWOG_-St0IM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijac5Xul3Ts
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVCyXHzVEAA

Luke


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

Not bad but a little explanation of what we are watching might be useful. For example, what is the young man doing at 2:15 of the second video? Is he marking the box with your brand or is he chiseling out a defect?


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Luke - Good videos. Looks like your boys have the hang of things for sure.

Hobo - The spot you speak of in the video, he had a nail blow out and was punching it back down into the wood.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice,


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

For eas of gluing finger joints I have moved to a 1" chip brush and a dish with a lid. Or a 1 lb plastic coffee can. For me it is faster.


----------



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

sharpdog said:


> My boys have been busy assmebling supers over the winter. I thought I would shoot a quick video. Hopefully the link works, this was my first attempt with You Tube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

drlonzo said:


> Hobo - The spot you speak of in the video, he had a nail blow out and was punching it back down into the wood.


Thanks. That makes sense. I'm sure I'm not the only one that would not automatically know that.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Hobo said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one that would not automatically know that.


Yes you are, EVERYONE else knew that!


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

I built this jig, and its a copy of a video I watched on the internet. It was very similar, but used lever clamps to square and tighten the box. I thought a screw clamp would be as fast, and apply more force, so thats what I built. If I can find a link to the other jig, i will share it, as I believe they do sell them.

Luke


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't know if you use them or not but if you go out to a dollar store and get yourself a silicone basting brush, you can use it for gluing and the glue will just break free of the brush without complications when you are done for the day and it dries, it works nice for spreading the glue around the joints.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Ben Little said:


> I don't know if you use them or not but if you go out to a dollar store and get yourself a silicone basting brush, you can use it for gluing and the glue will just break free of the brush without complications when you are done for the day and it dries, it works nice for spreading the glue around the joints.


Thats sounds like a handy idea. Thx


----------

